# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Gott sei es gedankt

## HorMuch

Eigenzensur 

Beitrag gelöscht



Horst

----------


## wassermann

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und weiter alles Gute! 
Nur leider kann man das so erfreuliche Ergebnis ohne "Historie" nicht so recht einschätzen und Rückschlüsse auf Therapien etc ziehen. Warum hast du keines eingestellt? Wäre ien Verlauf wie dieser nicht hilfreich für die Leser?

Ich freue mich für dich!
Wassermann

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Horst,

zuerst möchte ich Dir zu deinem 0,003 ng/ml PSA beglückwünschen obwohl Du 3,003 stehen hast aber vorlauter Aufregung zum nächsten Beitrag...

Ich gebe Dir den guten Rat " Blicke nicht zurück im Zorn" es schadet ungemein deiner Gesundheit!

Mach es Gut und liebe Grüsse an deine Frau
Helmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Horst,

Du hast wirklich allen Grund, Dich zu freuen.

Herzliche Gratulation zu Deinem neuen Ergebnis und schöne Pfingsten!

Carola-Elke

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Horst,

Hast du die nachfolgenden Beiträge gelöscht oder hat die Forumsleitung eingegriffen, weil Du und Winfried zu starken Tobak dargereicht habt?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Holger

Hallo Knut,




> Hast du die nachfolgenden Beiträge gelöscht oder hat die Forumsleitung eingegriffen, weil Du und Winfried zu starken Tobak dargereicht habt?


letzteres ist richtig.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Knut,
> 
> 
> 
> letzteres ist richtig.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Holger Jünemann


Gut, daß der Moderatoren-Auslöser gleich mitgelöscht wurde

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Holger,

Es war zwar starker Tobak, aber in zweifacher Hinsicht:

1. Bei manchen Beiträgen konnte die Ausdrucksweise beanstandet werden. Hier war es vertretbar einzugreifen.

2. Der stärkere Tobak waren aber die aufgezeigten Fakten, die meiner Meinung schon im Forum zur Kenntnis gebracht werden sollten. Ich hoffe, dass nicht dies die Beweggründe der Löschung waren.

Mein Vorschlag ist, dass Horst seine Beiträge noch einmal redaktionell überarbeitet, und sie dann wieder hier erscheinen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WinfriedW

> 1. Bei manchen Beiträgen konnte die Ausdrucksweise beanstandet werden. Hier war es vertretbar einzugreifen.


Meine Ausdrucksweise war völlig korrekt. Da gab es keinen Grund zur Beanstandung.




> 2. Der stärkere Tobak waren aber die aufgezeigten Fakten, die meiner Meinung schon im Forum zur Kenntnis gebracht werden sollten. Ich hoffe, dass nicht dies die Beweggründe der Löschung waren.


Ich denke schon, dass dies die Beweggründe waren.

Prostatakrebs ist nicht nur eine Krankheit, sondern auch ein Millionengeschäft! Es ist teilweise schwer durchschaubar, wer hier welche Interessen verfolgt. 

WW

----------


## HorMuch

Hallo Knut -

ich habe mich eben zum Thema geäussert und sofort wurde gelöscht.

Ich habe keine Chance, dazu Stellung zu nehmen.


Das ist Demokratie pur.


Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Holger,

Aber, aber.....Der letzte Beitrag von Horst war nun wirklich stubenrein, oder hat Winfried mit seiner Aussage Recht? Dann hätten wir ja in China, wie unser Bundespräsident fest stellte, eine größere Meinungsfreiheit als im Forum.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorMuch

Eigenzensur 


Beitrag gelöscht


Horst

----------


## HorMuch

Eigenzensur 


Beitrag gelöscht


Horst

----------


## Holger

Dieser Beitrag ist nun obsolet.

----------


## wassermann

Ich wollte eigentlich mein Maul halten, aber ZENSUR regt mich doch sehr auf. Offenbar stimmt doch, was ich vermutete. Es gibt Heilige, die eben Schutz genießen. Sonst hätte man bei etlichen anderen Nennungen von Ärzte-Namen eingreifen müssen. Wäre Dr. Peter Meier XY angegriffen worden, hätte man es vielleicht eher geduldet.
Also: Keine Empfehlungen, keine Kritik. Für ALLE Ärzte. Aber was ist dann mir Dr.L..............................................  .......................................et alii?
Schade

----------


## Holger

Hallo Wassermann,

ich kann nicht jeden Ärztehinweis tracken, aber ich habe noch keinen Fall im Forum gelesen, wo jemanden ein Münzurinal oder ein Bauchladen unterstellt wurde.

----------


## HorMuch

Eigenzensur 

Beitrag gelöscht

Horst

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

dann plädiere ich dafür, die Diskussion doch nochmal mit dieser _entschärften_ Version der Beitrags von HorMuch zu starten und auf die genannten "Ausdrücke" zu verzichten. -Bitte:

--->

Hallo Berndt -

inzwischen praktiziert er ja nur noch privat.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich damals was unterschrieben habe. Bei meiner Erstanmeldung wurde ich am Telefon darauf hingewiesen, dass ich meine Krankenkassenkarte, eine Überweisung mitbringen soll und, dass die Erstbesprechung 100 Euro kostet. Ich habe das akzeptiert und nach der Konsultation erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 160 Euro . Ich habe per Mail mit ihm ausführlich darüber diskutiert und er äusserte sich dann dahingehend, dass er vorhabe, keine Kassenpatienten mehr anzunehmen - sondern nur noch privat. 
Wie gesagt, empfahl er mir dann Taxotere - Finanziell war mir diese Behandlung jedoch nicht möglich.
Aber ich habe mein Knochenbild auch so in den Griff bekommen.

Zum Telefonat habe ich ihm auf die Rechnung hin eine Quartals-Überweisung geschickt - mit dem Hinweis, das der Kasse in Rechnung zu stellen. Eigentlich hätte ich das der Kasse melden sollen.
nach einem Jahr habe ich definitiv beim Empfang angerufen und wollte einen Termin.
Während des Gesprächs mit der Dame war er plötzlich in der Leitung, ich kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern, worüber wir in dieser Ad-hoc-Situation sprachen - Er sagte aber, ich bräuchte keinen Termin, die Medikamente kann auch mein Hausarzt verorden. 

Alles Gute
und schöne Pfingsten
<---

----------


## HorMuch

Danke lieber Dieter -

lassen wir's  gut sein, mir ist eben die Leber übergelaufen und ich habe mich in einzelnen Punkten schlecht verhalten.
Ich wollte niemanden beleidigen - mir ist nur die Wut durchgegangen, die ich seit November 2004 in mir habe.

Auch bei Holger will ich mich entschuldigen - ihm blieb nichts anderes übrig als so zu handeln.
Wir können froh sein, dass wir ihn haben und, dass er sich zu so später Stunde noch mit einem Pinscher, wie ich es bin, herumschlagen muss.

Auch alle, denen ich mit dieser Sache auf den Nerv gegangen bin, bitte ich um Nachsicht.

Viele Grüße
und ehrliches SORRY

Horst

----------


## HorMuch

Danke lieber Holger -

ich bin damit voll einverstanden.



Viele Grüße
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

ok, schlaf ne Nacht drüber!

Schöne Feiertage!
Dieter

PS: Habe Dich bisher immer zum tollen Verlauf beglückwünscht, dann darf ich es diesmal erstrecht nicht vergessen. Gratulation!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Holger,

Dieser Abschluss ist wenig befriedigend. Auch der nun überarbeitete Artikel von Horst entspricht in wesentliche Punkten nicht dem ursprünglichen Sinn. So fehlt die wichtige Passage mit der in Rechnungstellung des Telefongespräches usw.
Deshalb bitte keine halben Sachen, sondern diesen ganzen Thread korrekt überarbeiten von der Ausdrucksweise- Horst zeigt ja Einsicht- aber in den Fakten sollte er korrekt wieder gegeben werden. Dies erwarte ich, da ansonsten mehr als ein bitterer Nachgeschmack bleiben würde.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Holger

Hallo Knut,

die von Ihnen angesprochene Passage befand sich m. E. nicht in _diesem_ Artikel. 

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich kann nicht jeden Ärztehinweis tracken, aber ich habe noch keinen Fall im Forum gelesen, wo jemanden ein Münzurinal oder ein Bauchladen unterstellt wurde.


*"Sammelbestellungen einzelner Ärzte" und die Verbreitung von "Praxis-Shop-Daten" zur kommerziellen Nutzung*  kommen also besser bei den Verantwortlichen an und werden immer toleriert? Bisher kenne ich nur einen einzig erlaubten Fall und der ist zufällig identisch mit dem Namen, der hier in dem "unerwünschten" Zusammenhang genannt und umgehend entfernt wurde.

Hallo Holger,

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht einmischen, aber mir missfällt derartige Zensur auch.
Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind nicht sehr ergiebig und bieten anscheinend unterschwellig eine erweiterbare Auslegung, je nach dem, um wen es sich bei den "Tätern" handelt.
Werbung ist also erlaubt? Sollte sie eigentlich nicht sein, so wie ich bisherige praktische Handhabung der Regeln verstanden habe.




> Auszugsweise:
> Nutzungsbedingungen der BPS-Seite, die zusammen mit dem KISP ein gemeinsames Internetforum betreibt:
> 6. Verantwortlichkeit und Urheberrechte 
> Die  angebotenen Inhalte sind urheberrechtlich geschützt. Ihre Nutzung unterliegt den geltenden Urheberrechts- und anderen Schutzgesetzen. Sie verpflichten sich, diese Schutzrechte zu wahren und nicht zu verletzen. 
> *Die Nutzung dieser Inhalte ist im Rahmen der Zielsetzung des BPS für private Zwecke erlaubt, jegliche kommerzielle Nutzung ist hingegen untersagt.* 
> 
> Forumregeln:
> ...
> "*Anderweitiger Kommunikation von Forumsteilnehmern untereinander dienen die E-Mail-Funktion des Forums und die "Plauderecke*"."


Daher rege ich an, folgende Beiträge entsprechend zu zensieren oder zu löschen, da sie bisher seit Tagen stillschweigend und wohl einmalig für eine Arztpräsenz von den Forumverantwortlichen geduldet wurden. Den Urheber dieser Beiträge sollte man auf die Forumregeln hinweisen, weil für eine derartige Verbreitung von Nachrichten unter den Mitgliedern die interne "E-Mail-Funktion" vorgesehen ist. 
Es geht ja wohl nicht an, dass seit Neuestem öffentliche "Sammelbestellungen" mit Adressdaten einer privat geführten Arztpraxis auf dieser Plattform geduldet werden....
Den Regeln entsprechend richtig wäre es gewesen, hätte der Urheber dieser Beiträge z.B. seine eigene Telefonnummer oder E-Mail genannt, um sich über die Bezugsquelle diverser NEM mit anderen Interessenten auf privater Ebene auszutauschen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0&postcount=18
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=20

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

*P.S.: Diesen Beitrag eines weiteren Urhebers bitte ich ebenfalls zu berücksichtigen:*

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5&postcount=10

----------


## HorMuch

Elke -

ich verehre Dich.


Frohe Pfingsten

Horst


Übrigens - ich habe mich per Mail bei Holger entschuldigt - er hat diese angenommen.
Das macht das Ganze nicht ungeschehen - aber LEUTE der Auslöser war ich und nicht Holger.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Holger,

Klar, Du hast den Überblick. Ich habe aber manche Beiträge nur Sekunden- ich weiß, dass ich übertreibe- gesehen. Nach dieser Aufregung wünsche ich Dir trotzdem ein schönes Pfingstfest, und danach sehen wir weiter.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem schönen Andalusien
Knut.

P.S. Es ist aber meine feste Überzeugung, dass man diesen Thread so nicht ausklingen lassen kann.

----------


## HorMuch

Hallo Knut -

lass Dir doch die Threads per Mail automatisch aus dem Forum schicken - mache ich auch.
Hab inzwischen eine große Sammlung.


Viele Grüße
Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Horst,

Danke für den Tipp. Damit ist auf jeden Fall sicher gestellt, dass einige oder viele? Forumsteilnehmer den Originalthread haben.
Als ich frisch zum Forum gestoßen bin, hatte ich auch die Informations-Emailvariante gewählt. Aber mir waren dann die vielen E-mails zu stressig, und es kam noch hinzu, dass ich das Meiste nicht verstanden habe. Also habe ich schnell mein Kreuzchen wieder entfernt.
In diesem/Deinen Fall geht es aber um mehr. Zensur und Meinungsunterdrückung habe ich noch nie gemocht. Ich verrate sicherlich kein Geheimnis, wenn ich nun salopp sage, dass Deine Beiträge insbesondere Deine Kurzbemerkungen manchmal von der Ausdrucksweise nicht vom Feinsten sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel. Hier geht es weiter um Fakten, die von Dir, Winfried und anderen in Deinem Thread angesprochen wurden und für mich jetzt durch Carola-Elke als wirklich anerkannte objektive Person mit Details bestätigt wurden.
Deshalb ist es meine Meinung und Forderung, dass dieser Thread vom Originalinhalt allen Forumsteilnehmern zugänglich sein muss. Es ist ja nun wirklich kein großes Problem die beanstandeten Ausdrücke zu ersetzen bzw. wenn es passt einfach weg zu lassen. Das Forum als versteckte Werbeplattform zum eigenen Vorteil zu nutzen, ist nicht fair. Dann sollte BPS/KISP eine Werbeseite aufmachen, und dafür kassieren und jedem ist klar, dass dies Werbung ist.

Herzliche Grüße verbunden mit einem schönen Pfingstfest und eine gute Nacht.
Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Carola-Elke (und alle),

schießt Euch nicht auf Holger ein. Die bewussten Beiträge habe _ich_ gelöscht, nicht Holger, aber ihm missfielen sie genauso wie mir. Nach dem Löschen hatte ich Ausgang, und ich bin erst vor kurzem nach Hause gekommen. Dass gleich wieder von Zensur, Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie geschrieben werden würde, war mir klar.
Um es einmal deutlich zu sagen: Dies ist ein Forum für Männer mit Prostatakrebs sowie deren Partnerinnen, Angehörige, und alle, die sich von dieser Krankheit betroffen fühlen. Es ist _kein_ Forum für Patienten, die ein Problem mit ihrem Arzt haben, und soll es auch nicht werden. Solche Patienten mögen sich mit ihrem Arzt direkt auseinandersetzen.
Forumsbetreibern sind in der Vergangenheit mehrfach von Gerichten mit dem normalen Menschenverstand schwer verständliche Pflichten auferlegt worden. Ich habe mit meinem PK genug zu tun, und Holger, der viel zu jung für einen PK ist, kann sich bestimmt auch Schöneres vorstellen, als sich mit den Rechtsanwälten von Personen auseinandersetzen zu müssen, die sich durch Beiträge in unserem Forum verunglimpft fühlen.
Horst scheint eingesehen zu haben, dass er über das Ziel hinausgeschossen ist. Dann sollten Andere nicht noch nachtarocken.

Ralf

----------


## HorMuch

Hallo Knut -

ich habe zwar noch alle Beiträge, aber ich stelle nichts mehr rein.

Kann sie aber gerne per Mail zustellen.


Gute Nacht
Horst

----------


## Carola-Elke

Entschuldige bitte, Ralf, aber es geht nicht ums "nachtarocken", es geht um viel mehr und darauf hast Du nicht geantwortet.
Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind nun mal vorhanden und anderweitig wurde schon oft genug darauf aufmerksam gemacht, sie einzuhalten.
Wenn Ausnahmen erlaubt sind, sollte der BPS zusammen mit dem KISP diese klar definieren, um Unklarheiten künftig erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen.

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich Dir und Holger,

Carola-Elke

----------


## HorMuch

> Um es einmal deutlich zu sagen: Dies ist ein Forum für Männer mit Prostatakrebs sowie deren Partnerinnen, Angehörige, und alle, die sich von dieser Krankheit betroffen fühlen. Es ist _kein_ Forum für Patienten, die ein Problem mit ihrem Arzt haben, und soll es auch nicht werden. Solche Patienten mögen sich mit ihrem Arzt direkt auseinandersetzen.
> Ralf


Mein lieber Ralf -

gerade Du hast in diesem NEUEN Forum die Plauderecke angeregt und nur hier habe ich meinen Thread eingestellt.

Vielleicht reichen wir künftig vor Veröffentlichung unsere Beiträge erst bei Dir ein, dann bleibt das Fourm "sauber"?



Zur Klärung bitte lesen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1766

Ich danke hier nochmals allen, die hier Anteil nahmen, vor allem Elke, die sich nicht scheut Ralf auf die Zehen zu treten.


Horst

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Carola-Elke (und alle),
> 
> schießt Euch nicht auf Holger ein. Die bewussten Beiträge habe _ich_ gelöscht, nicht Holger, aber ihm missfielen sie genauso wie mir. Nach dem Löschen hatte ich Ausgang, und ich bin erst vor kurzem nach Hause gekommen. Dass gleich wieder von Zensur, Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie geschrieben werden würde, war mir klar.
> Um es einmal deutlich zu sagen: Dies ist ein Forum für Männer mit Prostatakrebs sowie deren Partnerinnen, Angehörige, und alle, die sich von dieser Krankheit betroffen fühlen. 
> ...
> Forumsbetreibern sind in der Vergangenheit mehrfach von Gerichten mit dem normalen Menschenverstand schwer verständliche Pflichten auferlegt worden. Ich habe mit meinem PK genug zu tun, und Holger, der viel zu jung für einen PK ist, kann sich bestimmt auch Schöneres vorstellen, als sich mit den Rechtsanwälten von Personen auseinandersetzen zu müssen, die sich durch Beiträge in unserem Forum verunglimpft fühlen.
> ...
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

eine kleine Ergänzung noch, da Du annimmst, hier möchte sich jemand auf Holger oder Dich "einschießen" - weit gefehlt! Wenn es andere Ansprechpartner gibt, die man als "Verantwortliche" ansprechen könnte, wären sie gemeint.
Es geht doch um die allgemeine Grundsatzfrage, wie "die Verantwortlichen" ihre Regeln handhaben, die von ihnen mit Hilfe juristischer Unterstützung aufgestellt wurden. Herr RA Mielke ist bei rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen, die sich durch widrige Forenbeiträge ergeben könnten, bestimmt eher der richtige Ansprechpartner als Holger oder Du.
Holger's und Deine Aufgabe besteht lediglich darin, Verstöße innerhalb der bekannten Regeln nicht zu dulden oder korrigierend einzugreifen.

Mir ist klar, wenn ein Nutzer eine Arzt- bzw. Bezugsadresse einer bestimmten Person im Forum veröffentlicht, hat er sich zuvor dessen Einverständnis eingeholt - erst recht, wenn er vom juristischen Fach kommt.
Klarheit schaffen für Außenstehende daher die Nutzungsbedingungen, die folgende Passage beinhalten:




> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...190&Itemid=163
> 
> *4. Datenschutz* 
> Die Betreiber der BPS-Präsenz versichern, dass alle ihnen bekannt werdenden persönlichen Daten vertraulich behandelt und nur im Rahmen der Zielsetzung des BPS e.V.  genutzt werden. 
> Auf keinen Fall werden personenbezogene Daten ohne Einwilligung des Betroffenen an Dritte weitergegeben. 
> Wenn Sie bei der Nutzung der Präsenz von den diversen angebotenen Möglichkeiten Gebrauch machen (z. B. ein Eintrag im Forum), stimmen Sie der Zurverfügungstellung der von Ihnen angegebenen Informationen zu. Die Betreiber werden Ihnen jedoch auf Anfrage im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten helfen, bereits veröffentlichte Daten ändern oder löschen zu lassen.


Somit handelt es sich um indirekte Werbung zu kommerziellen Zwecken, da anzunehmen ist, dass sich die Beteiligten der Folgen innerhalb dieser Regeln bewusst sind.

Denn:



> Um es einmal deutlich zu sagen: Dies ist ein Forum für Männer mit Prostatakrebs sowie deren Partnerinnen, Angehörige, und alle, die sich von dieser Krankheit betroffen fühlen.


Der Angehörigen, die sich Hilfe versprach, wurde zudem nicht im Geringsten geholfen, weil das besagte Produkt nicht lieferbar war.

Carola-Elke

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Carola-Elke,

die Nutzungsbedingungen können nur einen allgemeinen Rahmen festlegen und vorgeben, sie können nie vorab jeden Einzelfall regeln. Darum muss man den Forumsbetreibern schon einen Ermessensspielraum zugestehen, wie sie im Einzelfall handeln. Uns dann die Nutzungsbedingungen um die Ohren zu hauen, bringt uns nicht weiter. Ich sehe auch nicht, dass wir verpflichtet wären, jede diesbezügliche Entscheidung wortreich zu begründen. -
Bei den von Dir angeführten Fällen, wo nach Deiner Meinung gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen wurde, ohne dass wir dagegen einschritten, ging es um Bezugsquellen für Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Dass dabei Namen genannt werden, liegt in der Natur der Sache (sonst wäre die Information nutzlos), und das Nennen von Bezugsquellen ist im allgemeinen Interesse, unabhängig davon, ob die Quelle vorübergehend versiegt ist.
Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich, dass wir vor nicht langer Zeit aus nichtigem Anlass hier einen Zoff hatten wegen Nennung/Nichtnennung von Ärztenamen. Ich hatte sinngemäß dazu geschrieben, dass die Namen von Ärzten insbesondere dann nicht öffentlich genannt werden sollten, wenn es um einen "DHB-Arzt" geht, weil es durchaus geschehen kann, dass ein solcher Arzt von einigen seiner Kollegen gemobbt wird, wenn er diese "Scharlatan-Therapie" in sein Repertoire aufnimmt. Dass Namen bestimmter Ärzte, die auf ihrem Fachgebiet besonders hervorragen, immer wieder einmal fallen, ist dagegen unbedenklich. Ärzte, denen dies nicht gefällt, mögen dafür sorgen, dass sie selbst auch hervorragend werden, dann werden sie auch genannt.
Forums_betreiber_ und Forums_benutzer_ haben zwangsläufig unterschiedliche Blickwinkel. Forumsbetreiber müssen immer die juristische Seite im Hinterkopf behalten. Wenn uns richterlich zur Auflage gemacht würde, jeden Beitrag auf Unbedenklichkeit zu prüfen, bevor er öffentlich sichtbar wird (die Forumssoftware gibt diese Option her), dann wäre dies das Ende dieses Forums, denn _das_ packt sich niemand von uns auf.

An Horst: Meine Zehen sind Kummer gewohnt und schon ziemlich breit. Dass das Löschen der bewussten Beiträge nicht dazu beitragen würde, meine Popularität zu erhöhen, war mir von vornherein bewusst. Siehe dazu vorstehenden Absatz, erster Satz.

Im übrigen: Frohe Pfingstfeiertage allerseits!

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben!

Es ist ganz schön zu Sache gegangen und nur verständlich daß bei bestimmten Themen und Personen die Nerven eben offen liegen und da bin ich schon der Meinung sich hier im Forum zu äussern was Ungereimtheiten wie mit Patienten umgegangen wird offen zu legen!

Hatte Heute ein Überraschungsgast, ein ehemaliges Mitglied meiner SHG-Tegernseertal war bei mir zu Besuch.

Allen ein nettes Wochenende und schöne Pfingsttage
Helmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Carola-Elke,
> 
> die Nutzungsbedingungen können nur einen allgemeinen Rahmen festlegen und vorgeben, sie können nie vorab jeden Einzelfall regeln. Darum muss man den Forumsbetreibern schon einen Ermessensspielraum zugestehen, wie sie im Einzelfall handeln. 
> ...
> Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich, dass wir vor nicht langer Zeit aus nichtigem Anlass hier einen Zoff hatten wegen Nennung/Nichtnennung von Ärztenamen. Ich hatte sinngemäß dazu geschrieben, dass die Namen von Ärzten insbesondere dann nicht öffentlich genannt werden sollten, wenn es um einen "DHB-Arzt" geht, weil es durchaus geschehen kann, dass ein solcher Arzt von einigen seiner Kollegen gemobbt wird,...
> 
> Forums_betreiber_ und Forums_benutzer_ haben zwangsläufig unterschiedliche Blickwinkel. Forumsbetreiber müssen immer die juristische Seite im Hinterkopf behalten. Wenn uns richterlich zur Auflage gemacht würde, jeden Beitrag auf Unbedenklichkeit zu prüfen, bevor er öffentlich sichtbar wird (die Forumssoftware gibt diese Option her), dann wäre dies das Ende dieses Forums, denn _das_ packt sich niemand von uns auf.
> ...
> 
> ...


Hallo Ralf,

wenn die Nutzungsbedingungen ansonsten für Verstöße herhalten mussten, sollten sie allgemeine Gültigkeit besitzen. Einzelfälle wie diesen gab es zuvor nie im Forum.

Den Rest Deine Antwort, insbesondere die scheinbaren Argumente zum Mobbingverdacht gegenüber DHB-Ärzten, kannst Du Dir doch in diesem Falle eigentlich sparen, weil Dr.F.E. privat tätig ist und auf die Kollegenmeinung eher verzichten kann als einer, der über eine allgemeine Kassenzulassung verfügt wie Dr.fs z.B., dessen Adresse oder Telefonnummer ich im Forum öffentlich noch nie vorgefunden habe, obwohl er zweifelsfrei als "hervorragender" Arzt zu nennen wäre. 

Forumnutzer und -betreiber haben nicht nur zwangsläufig verschiedene Blickwinkel, sondern auch verschiedene Zielsetzungen, wenn es um den Nutzen der öffentlichen Verbreitung von Werbung geht. 



> Die Betreiber der BPS-Präsenz versichern, dass alle ihnen bekannt werdenden persönlichen Daten vertraulich behandelt und nur im Rahmen der Zielsetzung des BPS e.V. genutzt werden.


Somit wäre das Thema geklärt und die Pfingstfeiertage sind gerettet.

Carola-Elke

----------


## HorMuch

Hallo Herr Jünemann -

sehe gerade eine Möglichkeit, das Datenschutzgesetz mit Nachdruck, anzuwenden.

*Ich verlange, dass meine Beiträge - eingetragen unter HorstMUC - gelöscht werden.

Ausserdem untersage ich Ihnen und RRD, diese für eigene Werbezwecke, oder im Auftrag, zu nutzen.*


4. Datenschutz 
Die Betreiber der BPS-Präsenz versichern, dass alle ihnen bekannt werdenden persönlichen Daten vertraulich behandelt und nur im Rahmen der Zielsetzung des BPS e.V. genutzt werden. 
Auf keinen Fall werden personenbezogene Daten ohne Einwilligung des Betroffenen an Dritte weitergegeben. 
Wenn Sie bei der Nutzung der Präsenz von den diversen angebotenen Möglichkeiten Gebrauch machen (z. B. ein Eintrag im Forum), stimmen Sie der Zurverfügungstellung der von Ihnen angegebenen Informationen zu. Die Betreiber werden Ihnen jedoch auf Anfrage im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten helfen, bereits veröffentlichte Daten ändern oder löschen zu lassen.

----------


## HorMuch

> An Horst: Meine Zehen sind Kummer gewohnt und schon ziemlich breit. Dass das Löschen der bewussten Beiträge nicht dazu beitragen würde, meine Popularität zu erhöhen, war mir von vornherein bewusst. Siehe dazu vorstehenden Absatz, erster Satz.
> 
> Im übrigen: Frohe Pfingstfeiertage allerseits!
> 
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf -
zu wirkungsvollem Zynismus ist ein höherer Quotient erforderlich. 

Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,

Nachdem Horst als Autor dieses Threads in Sphären entschwebt ist, denen ich nicht mehr folgen kann bzw. mag, ist auch für mich der gestrige Punkt Beschneidung des freien Meinungsrechts, für den ich eingetreten bin, erledigt. Eine Anmerkung möchte ich aber noch machen, und zwar hat mir Deine Äußerung nicht sehr gefallen, dass gleich wieder von Zensur, Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie geschrieben werden würde, war mir klar. Die freie Meinungsäußerung betrachte ich schon als ein hohes Gut, und deshalb bin ich dafür eingetreten. Die gestern durchgeführten technischen Maßnahmen gleich ab Deinem Beitrag den ganzen Thread zu löschen, wirkte schon wie eine Zensur. Heute mit Eröffnung des zweiten Threads von Horst konnte man sehen, dass es nicht Eure Absicht war, zu zensieren. Deswegen gestatte mir den Hinweis, in der Zukunft in solchen Situationen moderater zu verfahren und z.B. die nicht stubenreinen Beiträge zu schwärzen und dann darauf hinzuweisen, diese neu in einer akzeptablen Ausdrucksweise ohne Beleidigungen zu erstellen. Dann kommt gar nicht erst der böse Gedanke auf, dass ein unliebsamer Beitrag unterdrückt werden soll.
Ich möchte jetzt noch einen anderen Punkt etwas vertiefen, den Carola-Elke in einer Ihrer Stellungnahmen kurz gestreift hat, nämlich die stattfindenden Veränderungen in der Ärzteschaft am Beispiel unserer beiden im Forum aktiven Urologen. Diese Veränderung z.T. in Richtung Kommerz in der Ärzteschaft war ja der eigentliche Auslöser der Verschärfung dieses Threads.
Dazu möchte ich etwas weiter ausholen. In meiner/unserer Generation brachte man in der Kindheit dem Dreigestirn Lehrer, Pastor/Pfarrer und Arzt Achtung und Ehrfurcht entgegen, wobei im norddeutschen Raum zu mindest im städtischen Bereich dies gegen dem Pastor weniger ausgeprägt war. Die Lehrer haben dann schnell ihren Nimbus eingebüßt. Die gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen drängten dann auch den Einfluss von Pastor/Pfarrer stark zurück. Gehalten hat sich die besondere gesellschaftliche Stellung der Ärzteschaft. Ich lebe nun seit 40 Jahren in einem netten kleinen Städtchen im Kraichgau mit ca. 5000 Einwohnern. Noch vor 15 Jahren pilgerten die Bauersfrauen mit selbstgebackenem Kuchen und frischen Eiern am Samstag zu ihrem Doktor, um ihre Aufwartungen zu machen. Der Nimbus des Arztes, seine besondere gesellschaftliche Stellung hat sich fast bis heute gehalten. Verbunden ist aber auch damit, dass der Arzt seiner Verantwortung zu helfen ohne wenn und aber nachzukommen hat.
Die Gesundheitsreformen und die Bevölkerungsstagnation haben die Verdienstmöglichkeiten der Ärzte beschränkt. In unserem kleinen Städtchen gab es früher zwei bis drei Ärzte. Heute sind es vier und ein Kinderarzt. Diese finanzielle Situation bewirkt nun Veränderungen, die stark an Dynamik gewonnen haben. Es wird weiter den uns bekannten Arzttyp geben, der neben dem Beruf auch die Berufung sieht, aber immer mehr Ärzte werden oder müssen auch zuerst die Verdienstmöglichkeit sehen. Es werden kleine Gesundheitsunternehmen entstehen, wo der Arzt auch gleichzeitig Unternehmer ist. Auf diese Veränderung haben wir als Patienten uns einzustellen und auch im Forum müssen Antworten auf diese neue Situation gefunden werden. Die Stichwörter auch aus diesem Thread sind versteckte Werbung, direkte Empfehlungen, Sponsoring, Interessenverstrickung usw. Lamentieren über diese Veränderungen und Anprangerung der Ärzte der neuen Generation ist keine Lösung.
Es findet ein Paradigmenwechsel statt, der von der Politik gewollt  bzw. von den finanziellen Zwängen ausgelöst worden ist, und darauf haben wir uns einzustellen.
Mit diesen Gedanken hoffe ich auf einen sachlichen Diskussionsausklang dieses emotionsgeladenen Threads. Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht und frohe Pfingsten.
Knut.

----------


## HorMuch

Gefunden:

http://www.blaek.de/weiterbildung/wb...fugnis/nhv.pdf

Im Suchfeld Acrobat "Eichhorn" eingeben!

Bzw. auf Seite 3 rechts unten lesen.

Frohe Pfingsten

HorstMUCH

----------


## HorstK

FROHE PFINGSTEN
komm"heiliger" Geist kehr bei uns ein...
Freundliche Grüße und gute Erleuchtung,
HorstK
Viele sind berufen, aber nur wenige sind auserwählt 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Vorzugsbehandlung gegen eine großzügige Spende 
Der Star-Chirurg der Essener Uniklinik, Christoph Broelsch, weist alle Vorwürfe entschieden zurück. 
Diese sind allerdings massiv. Ermittelt wird gegen den Chefarzt wegen Vorteilsnahme und Erpressung von Patienten. 
Noch heikler ist der Verdacht des Organhandels. 
http://www.hz-online.de/index.php?mo...in=0&id=310886
UNIKLINIK FREIBURG
"Wer hat noch Dreck am Stecken?"
Die Freiburger Uniklinik will wegen des Doping-Skandals nichts mehr mit den Ärzten Lothar Heinrich und Andreas Schmid zu tun haben. 
Doch die beiden Mediziner waren nur Teil eines oft kritisierten Systems. Jetzt muss die Justiz klären, wer an der Hochschule über die Praktiken Bescheid wusste.
Den Ärzten droht der Entzug der Approbation, wenn die Behörde zum Schluss kommen sollte, das Verhalten der Freiburger Mediziner erweise sich als unwürdig oder unzuverlässig für die Zukunft.
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,484807,00.html
Anmerkung: Gilt sicherlich nicht für Urologen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Horst,

Dies sind kriminelle Machenschaften, die es überall gibt sogar in unseren DAX-Unternehmen (VW, Siemens...). Auch der Klerus ist davon nicht verschont. Meine Gedanken zielen auf die Veränderungen eines Berufsstandes, eingeleitet durch Politik und wirtschaftliche Zwänge, auf die wir uns einstellen müssen. Dies ist so, aber es ist kein krimineller Akt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Freunde,

da kann man diskudieren wie man will ist alles menschlich angefagen von abartig bis zweifelhaft. Seit Menschen gedenken sind sie aus andere zuverleugnen, reinzulegen, veraten, quehlen, betrügen, belügen, bestechen, immer zum Vorteil zu seiner selbst und noch mehr, alles menschlich! Und wenn es noch so schlimm ist, alles menschlich!

Schöne Feiertage, Helmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Knut,
> 
> ich stimme Deinen Erkenntnissen über die gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen zu. Dazu gehört auch das Gesundheitssystem. Man kann froh sein, dass es Ärzte gibt, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer - ethische oder finanzielle - versuchen, die Behandlung ihrer Patienten zu verbessern. Ist die Nachfrage zu hoch, gibt es u.a. die Möglichkeit den Preis zu erhöhen. Kann sich ein Patient sich das nicht leisten , hat er Pech. Das ist sehr traurig. Zur Zeit ist es aber wie es ist. 
> Verdienen gute Ärzte gut, soll es mir recht sein. Ich verdiene auch gut, weil ich innovativ bin und nicht den Standardweg gehe. 
> 
> Herzliche Grüße an alle, Wolfgang


Diese Diskussion gleitet für mich zunehmend in eine Richtung ab, die ich als ideologisch und nicht den Realitäten entsprechend bezeichnen würde.

Der vertragsärztlich tätige niedergelassene Kassenarzt kann seine Preise für eine bessere Leistung nicht ohne weiteres erhöhen und damit mehr verdienen als ein Kollege, der schlechter Leistungen anbietet oder praktiziert  wer sollte das beurteilen, wenn es keinen einheitlichen Bewertungsmaßstab gibt und der subjektive Patienteneindruck entscheidend ist, bei wem sich ein Patient besser aufgehoben fühlt? 
Egal welche Leistung ein Arzt als Vertragsarzt anbietet, sie wird immer gleich gut oder schlecht vergütet, wenn sie mit der Krankenkasse abgerechnet wird und dem Honorarsystem der Kassenärztlichen Bundesvereinigung (KBV) unterliegt.

Z.Zt. sieht es Dank drohenden und bereits in einigen Regionen bestehenden Ärztemangels eher so aus, als dass jede Praxis bis an die Grenzen ausgelastet ist. Über mangelnde Beschäftigung kann sich auch der schlechteste niedergelassene Arzt nicht beschweren. 
Viele Ärzte schließen 3 Wochen vor Quartalsende ihre Tür ab und behandeln nicht mehr, weil ihr Budget ausgereizt ist und die Tätigkeit von den Kassen nicht honoriert wird. Vielen, die nicht ökonomisch denken, drohen schlimmsten Falls Regressforderungen, d.h. ihr Honorar wird rückwirkend gekürzt. Das alles ist Bürokratie pur und hat mit unternehmerischem Denken, wie bei anderen selbstständigen Berufen üblich, nichts zu tun.

Es gibt im Honorarsystem der Kassenärzte Praxis-, Leistungs- und Medikamentenbudgets, die dem vertragsärztlich tätigen Mediziner von der KBV im Rahmen von Punktwerten und den Vergütungen seitens der Krankenkassen auferlegt werden. Mit der Abgabe seiner Abrechnung erfährt der Arzt ca. ein halbes Jahr danach von der KBV, wie hoch sein Punktwert für das aktuell abgerechnete Quartal und somit sein Honorar ist. 
Zum wirtschaftlich und ökonomisch gewinnorientierten Arbeiten braucht man aber aktuelle Zahlenwerte, um mittel- und langfristige Investitionen zu planen. Davon sind niedergelassene Ärzte weit entfernt. 
Das Medizinstudium vermittelt dem angehenden Arzt zudem keinerlei betriebswirtschaftliches Grundwissen, obwohl er es im späteren Praxisalltag dringend benötigte.

Mit der Approbation nach dem zweiten Staatsexamen erwirbt der Mediziner über die Ärztekammer zuerst einmal das Recht, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ärztlich tätig zu werden  nicht zu verwechseln mit der Kassenzulassung, die er als Niederlassungswilliger extra bei der KVB beantragen muss. 
Zuvor benötigt der examinierte Mediziner jahrelange zusätzliche Facharztausbildungen an Krankenhäusern oder in existierenden Praxen, die Weiterbildungsberechtigungen besitzen, und erwirbt seine Facharztbezeichnung. 
Meistens besteht danach der Wunsch sich niederzulassen und es beginnt die eigentliche Bürokratie. 

Wenn es so weitergeht, wird sich die neue Generation der Ärzteschaft zunehmend fragen, ob sie sich die ständige Auseinandersetzung mit ständig neuen Vorschriften und niedrigen Honoraren über das vertragsärztliche Kassensystem überhaupt noch antun möchte, oder sich nicht gleich ins Ausland absetzt oder in Deutschland auf rein privatärztlicher Basis abrechnet.
Dies hat der hier diskutierte Urologe vor kurzem getan und sich dadurch von der allgemeinen vertragsärztlichen Versorgung am Patienten verabschiedet. 
In ländlichen Regionen dürfte es schwierig sein, gänzlich auf Kassenpatienten zu verzichten, in den Großstädten sehe ich heute schon eine Menge niedergelassene Fachärzte im Telefonbuch, die reine Privatpraxen unterhalten. 
Mischformen dürften diejenigen Ärzte praktizieren, die sehr viele IGeL-Leistungen anbieten und abrechnen können.

Gemeinschaftspraxen oder Praxisgemeinschaften, die sich oft in Ärztezentren zu dem Zweck zusammenschließen ihre Budgets zu vergrößern, sind tendenziell das, was uns Patienten in Zukunft erwartet. 
Es werden zunehmend ambulante Praxiskliniken aufmachen, die den Ambulanzen der großen Häuser Konkurrenz machen  wie Ulla Schmidt mit der neuesten Gesundheitsreform politisch einläutet, soll die ambulante Versorgung in Krankenhäusern mit den bestehenden Praxen zukünftig verstärkt konkurrieren und besser abrechnen dürfen.
Die Politik beabsichtigt also eindeutig, die Einzelarztpraxis zunehmend zurückzudrängen.
Die Hausärzte sind inzwischen schon landauf, landab überaltert, wie die KVBayern kürzlich mitteilte. http://www.kvb.de/servlet/PB/menu/1109829/index.html und an potentiellen Nachfolgern fehlt es - das ist das Problem, das in diesem Zusammenhang die von Knut erwähnte gesellschaftliche Überalterung mit sich bringt.

Eine gewisse Sonderstellung nehmen die wenigen Klinikärzten ein, die in Krankenhäusern oder an der Universität eine Karriere hinlegen, und über die der Großteil der innovativen Therapieansätze zum Wohle der Patienten ausgeht.

Diese Realitäten haben aber mit dem Ursprungsthema, ob Kritik an einer Praxis hier im Forum geäußert werden darf, wenn gleichzeitig Werbung erlaubt ist, nichts mehr zu tun.

Der Nimbus der Ärzte ist zweifellos enorm, das kann ich gegenüber Knuts beschriebenen Eindrücken bestätigen.

Einen schönen Tag noch und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## HorstK

> Hallo Horst,
> 
> Dies sind kriminelle Machenschaften, die es überall gibt sogar in unseren DAX-Unternehmen (VW, Siemens...). Auch der Klerus ist davon nicht verschont. Meine Gedanken zielen auf die Veränderungen eines Berufsstandes, eingeleitet durch Politik und wirtschaftliche Zwänge, auf die wir uns einstellen müssen. Dies ist so, aber es ist kein krimineller Akt.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut,

alles richtig, 
nur, ich gehe mit meiner Gesundheit (Krankheit) nicht zu einem DAXler, VW (Hartz) oder Siemens- Vorstand/Manager oder zum Klerus, sondern zum Arzt. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es bei den DAXlern ein Gelöbnis (Eid) gibt. Die interessieren mich in Bezug auf meine Gesundheit nicht!

Ich hoffe aber sehr, daß für den ärztlichen Berufsstand, egal ob guter oder weniger guter Arzt, kriminelle kenne ich in meinem Umfeld nicht, immer noch dieses Versprechen gilt:

Ärztliches Gelöbnis 
Folgendem in der Musterberufsordnung verankerten Gelöbnis, das für *alle* Ärzte gilt:
Bei meiner Aufnahme in den ärztlichen Berufsstand gelobe ich, mein Leben in den Dienst der Menschlichkeit zu stellen.
Ich werde meinen Beruf mit Gewissenhaftigkeit und Würde ausüben.
Die Erhaltung und Wiederherstellung der Gesundheit meiner Patienten soll oberstes Gebot meines Handelns sein.
Ich werde alle mir anvertrauten Geheimnisse auch über den Tod des Patienten hinaus wahren.
Ich werde mit allen meinen Kräften die Ehre und die edle Überlieferung des ärztlichen Berufes aufrechterhalten und bei der Ausübung meiner ärztlichen Pflichten keinen Unterschied machen weder nach Religion, Nationalität, Rasse noch nach Parteizugehörigkeit oder sozialer Stellung.
Ich werde jedem Menschenleben von der Empfängnis an Ehrfurcht entgegenbringen und selbst unter Bedrohung meine ärztliche Kunst nicht in Widerspruch zu den Geboten der Menschlichkeit anwenden.
Ich werde meinen Lehrern und Kollegen die schuldige Achtung erweisen. Dies alles verspreche ich auf meine Ehre.

Alles Gute 
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

ist schon klar, daß in unserer publizitätssuchenden Gesellschaft solche Artikel wie ausgegraben gewöhnungsbedürftig sind. Aber es geht, siehe Günter Jauch. Offenbar ist er genügend publik und hat flankierende Maßnahmen nicht nötig.

Ob dieses Forum hier die richtige Plattform sein könnte, um die erwünschten Publizitäten zu fördern? Ob sich die Bedürftigkeit festlegen ließe? Durch wen? Ein neues Gremium für die Vergabe? Für welche Therapien: CHEMO+CHEMO+CHEMO? Natur+Alternativ? Loma Linda?

Sollten die Beratungen (am liebsten außerhalb des Forums) erfolglos verlaufen, nenne ich gerne einige krebsnahe Institutionen, wo's hinten und vorne fehlt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HorstK

> Hallo Knut,
> 
> alles richtig, 
> nur, ich gehe mit meiner Gesundheit (Krankheit) nicht zu einem DAXler, VW (Hartz) oder Siemens- Vorstand/Manager oder zum Klerus, sondern zum Arzt. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es bei den DAXlern ein Gelöbnis (Eid) gibt. Die interessieren mich in Bezug auf meine Gesundheit nicht!
> 
> Ich hoffe aber sehr, daß für den ärztlichen Berufsstand, egal ob guter oder weniger guter Arzt, kriminelle kenne ich in meinem Umfeld nicht, immer noch dieses Versprechen gilt:
> 
> Ärztliches Gelöbnis 
> Folgendem in der Musterberufsordnung verankerten Gelöbnis, das für *alle* Ärzte gilt:
> ...


Knut, ich kann Deine Antwort auf meinen o.a. Beitrag nicht mehr finden.
Halt, jetzt habe ich sie entdeckt, sie ist bei der "Spenden-Initiative" lfd.Nr.5 untergegangen.
Schade.
HorstK

----------

